# Big Bluecats rod bending trip!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Sep 24th update: I got to the Public Landing around 08:10, still no luck getting Shad. I waited a little while for the fog to blow off before I headed down to the Mill Creek. I put my 1st line in the river at 08:50, as I was baiting up my 2nd rod when the clicker sounded. I picked up the rod and there was a decent fish already hooked! That was was the start of the best day of catfishing for the paST 2 YEARS! The big Blue cats made this a very enjoyable day. 4 blue for atotal weight of over 68 pounds, largest one was 25 3/4 pounds 37 inches. All hit the small thawed skipjacks. 3 were on the suspended rod and the treble hooks did the job.

11:00 I had my hands full once again with another large fish. 10 minutes passed as we had a tug of war between the catfish & me. The bad part was the wind shifted as I was concerned with fighting this fish. A strong upriver had turned my boat sideways. I tried to turn the boat and get my back anchor out, but the wind was just too strong and was rocking the boat. I tried for about 20 minutes but had to pack it in and head for home. Now have to get some more skipjacks for I used up all I had! Tight lines to all I will be updating my web page later today with all the details of this trip


The photos are of the 25 3/4 pounder that was the big fish of the Day.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Norb, Im sure it had something to do with the river being on a slow rise...thats a great fish and you been putting in the hrs, glad to see you get a nice one!

Salmonid


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking fish.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job! Nice big blue !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job! Congratulations!


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Norb, good to hear that you got on some nice fish.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Great fish!! Glad to see you had some luck!!


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

very nice try fresh chicken works great for me


----------

